
Open-source online vending machine for selling services - darafsheh
https://github.com/service-bot/servicebot
======
darafsheh
Hi all, Founder of ServiceBot here. We built this open source project since
December 2016. We built it to scratch our own itch. We were a technology
company and did not know how to maintain the services we were providing to our
clients (hosting, domain, maintenance services, etc), and we decided to build
ServiceBot ([https://servicebot.io](https://servicebot.io)) for ourselves, and
now publishing it open source for all other entrepreneurs to use it as well.
Please give us your feedback and tell us how to make it better :)

